
Project Everest: Efficient, verified components for the HTTPS ecosystem - EvgeniyZh
https://project-everest.github.io/
======
vorotato
F* is actually the reason I became interested in F#. So coool

------
spartanatreyu
I'm completely unfamiliar with F*, but it seems to me (even though it's still
maturing) that rust would be a good starting language for this project.

~~~
xfer
I don't understand these comments, you have no idea what F* provides for this
project to work, but yet you can somehow perceive that rust would be a good
language for this project. Really?

